# who's ready?



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

*I am ready to chatch some critters*


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

got 3 doz traps left to dip, and bait working now... rotting down some crab legs from the locall seafood market for oil.

the other 200 traps are adjusted, diped, dried and have pogo anchors on... drowning cables in place... have several pockets already dug and filled with leaves so i won't have to work so hard opening day... dirtholes dug and covered with plywood for the same reasons....

yeah, i am almost ready, and the weather is turning.. getting my blood flowing...

cya

good luck


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Picked up my first **** last night. Young one that was too brown...threw him out. I'm targeting fox/coyote at the moment and had 1 trap dug up tonight. Hopefully something happens. :sniper:


----------

